# four color process soft hand heat transfer



## rico4566 (Feb 28, 2013)

i am looking for a four color process screen printed heat transfer that i can apply to 100% cotton t-shirts, 50/50 hoodies and 100% polyester dry-fit shirts that has a comparable feel to screen print. Doe that exist? I got some digital transfers that look good but have a cheap transfer feel. Thanks


----------

